# Emperor's weakness?



## Supremehydra (Nov 20, 2009)

Does he have any weaknesses?

like superman with kryptonite


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

His affection towards Horus and\or "lack" of it for his other sons (if you can call it a weakness). That is the main reason Horus almost beat him, he couldn't bring himself to silence his beloved son, until he had no other choice. Just my opinion!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree, if the emperor wouldn't have loved horus that much, the emperor could've still been "alive"(meaning: not a vegetable, being kept alive by machinery). But then the chaos gods would've chosen another primarch to corrupt...it's not, and has never been truly fair.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

the emperor is a psyker, uber powerful but still just that so is likely to be vunerable to pariahs/blanks like other psykers, maybe not as much but perhaps some weakness


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

This:









And no, I don't mean the flamer.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ardias26 said:


> the emperor is a psyker, uber powerful but still just that so is likely to be vunerable to pariahs/blanks like other psykers, maybe not as much but perhaps some weakness


The Custodians don't seem to bother him.

And his one weakness?










He just cares too much


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally I disagree.

The Emperor's affection for Horus in my opinion wasn't the main reason why the Emperor couldn't initially triumph. The simply answer is that he couldn't, Horus blessed by the Chaos Gods was more powerful; stronger, faster and able to challenge the Emperor on the psychic plane. The Collected Visions account of the duel shows just how much Horus dominated the fight, the Emperor wasn't staying his hand at all. When the Custodian entered the room and got flayed alive by Horus, The Emperor had a few seconds to recover in which he summoned his entire psychic might and was able to overcome Horus and the blessings of the gods... just, but this action only pushed the Emperor closer to death and he lost consciousness. 

Its not like the Emperor could have just destroyed Horus within a second if he truley wanted to, it took the full force of his psychic might to utterly defeat Horus, and look where he ended up; On The Golden Throne, essentially dead.

Personally I think the Emperor's greatest weakness was that he was a human, and thus prone to human error. His plans for humanity were ultimately thwarted by the Primarchs, his own generals whose sole purpose was to conquer the galaxy in his name. This began with Magnus the Red Cyclops.

After having conquered the galaxy, the Emperor set in motion the next phase of his plan; the Invasion of the Webway. It was Magnus that ruined the webway invasion by sending his sorcerous 'warning'. Thus the Emperor was forced to sit upon the Golden Throne throughout the Siege of Terra. Then of course Horus and his ilk who ignited the Heresy.

The Primarchs were both the Emperor's key to conquering the galaxy and the portents of his own, and Mankind's doom. We still don't know what powers the Emperor used in their creation:



Fulgrim Page 277 Eldrad Ulthran: said:


> "...I do not know for sure, but I believe that whatever dark forces his Emperor employed in the creation of these Primarchs renders many of them as little more than spectres in the warp. I cannot read this one, nor sense anything of his future.'


I think its clear-cut that the Emperor used the warp to some degree in the Primarch's creation. Anyway I digress...! (as I so often find myself doing!)

As I said his humanity seems to be his ultimate weakness. The fact that he wasn't omniscient, and didn't make all the correct decisions. It eventually came around to bite him in the arse.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

While I agree with what Child says, I still think that his current weakness is (or are):









This.
Is.
Totally.
Serious.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

I think child is right. No matter how powerful or "super human" the Emperor is, "human" is alwys the operative word. Because its a human mind behind everything he does and every decision he makes essentially He is fallible. But being human is a double edged sword as we Humans have always found the ability to go beyond our means and our skills for that one great heroic act that can save the day


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

A supreme ass-kicking seems to be his weakness.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

So far so good, no throne jokes. :so_happy:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> So far so good, no throne jokes. :so_happy:


Did you mean something like this? 








Didn't even think of it, but then you said it and its brilliant! Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Supremehydra said:


> Does he have any weaknesses?
> 
> like superman with kryptonite


Ork Power Klaws.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Did you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it'd happen right after I said it.:laugh:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually the only current weakness would be disbelief (that is in him). The Emperor's ascension into the Golden Throne and thus ascension into the psychic plane/warp whatever has caused his need for belief and for comsumption. I think belief in him sustains as it does all the machinations of the warp. The whole beware the Warp fearmongering portrayed by his followers is simply a act in sustaining the emperor's presence to combat what has called the "Forces of Chaos" or a better way of stating it "extra mouths to suckle of the nip of existence". Hey no omnipotent being likes to share, because then what's the point of being omnipotent?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> Actually the only current weakness would be disbelief (that is in him). The Emperor's ascension into the Golden Throne and thus ascension into the psychic plane/warp whatever has caused his need for belief and for comsumption.


By 'ascending' to the Golden Throne, it has actually had the opposite effect. By ascending to the Golden Throne he actually hasn't ascended into the warp (if such a thing would have occured anyway), his withered corpse is what keeps his soul teathered in the material realm and not in the warp.



VanitusMalus said:


> I think belief in him sustains as it does all the machinations of the warp.


Belief is not what necessary sustains warp entites. The Chaos Gods weren't fabricated by some cult and then just popped into existence, it is emotion that is the key. emotion is what stirs the warp. (although its perfectly plausable that belief does aswell, but emotion is what is noted time and time again in printed source-material).

For example you don't need to believe in Khorne to further empower him. Anger, hate, rage and bloodlust is all that is required.



VanitusMalus said:


> The whole beware the Warp fearmongering portrayed by his followers is simply a act in sustaining the emperor's presence to combat what has called the "Forces of Chaos" or a better way of stating it "extra mouths to suckle of the nip of existence".


?



VanitusMalus said:


> Hey no omnipotent being likes to share, because then what's the point of being omnipotent?


The Emperor is not omnipotent. In fact he is no way near.

A simple dictionary search brought the following results for 'Omnipotent':

–adjective
1. almighty or infinite in power, as God.
2. having very great or unlimited authority or power.

Is he 'infinite in power'? No.
Does he have 'unlimited power'? No.

Therefore is the Emperor omnipotent? No. :grin:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

COTE you do realize the entire existence of the warp is based off belief which can be interpreted any way you choose but if some day all being decided war and anger and rage was no longer part of them then Khorne wouldn't exist or that Slaanesh was created yet never existed prior to the Eldar say with more than a doubt that it's all belief or should I simply call foul and say the game is based out of fallible concepts, that desire could exist before passion to destroy?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> COTE you do realize the entire existence of the warp is based off belief which can be interpreted any way you choose but if some day all being decided war and anger and rage was no longer part of them then Khorne wouldn't exist or that Slaanesh was created yet never existed prior to the Eldar say with more than a doubt that it's all belief or should I simply call foul and say the game is based out of fallible concepts, that desire could exist before passion to destroy?


Sorry, but could you check the grammar of your posts before posting, it would make it so much easier to read 

The 'entire existence of the warp' is not based on belief. It seems to be primarily emotion that effects and directs the warp.

Emotions like Anger, rage and hatred can exist outside of 'belief' and is what gave birth to Khorne. Belief likely had little or nothing to do with it.

Beyond that I dont understand what your point is or what your trying to get at...!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> COTE you do realize the entire existence of the warp is based off belief which can be interpreted any way you choose but if some day all being decided war and anger and rage was no longer part of them then Khorne wouldn't exist or that Slaanesh was created yet never existed prior to the Eldar say with more than a doubt that it's all belief or should I simply call foul and say the game is based out of fallible concepts, that desire could exist before passion to destroy?


*Step 1 - Learn to Punctuate*









*Step 2 - Know Your Lore*









*Step 3 - Discuss*









You're missing the first two steps. I know because I'm unable to decipher your post, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Supremehydra said:


> Does he have any weaknesses?


kittens, its well known he always had a weakness for kittens


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> kittens, its well known he always had a weakness for kittens


You forgot to add a picture.









Daaaaawwww...


----------



## pops101 (Dec 4, 2009)

after millions of years of heritcs he is doubting his own beliefs.:ireful2:


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

pies, 

he had a pie-vice.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

decapitation and odd numbers


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Kale Hellas said:


> decapitation and odd numbers


I don't get it.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah sometimes posts are written in the heat of the moment (or while intoxicated) so you can be a little forgiving if isn't Oxford grammar stellar. On another note I know the lore pretty well considering I've been reading this crap for damn near 20 years and have listened to many a tale and nerd quote and debate over what's true and what's some geek wish concerning the background of the game (yeah how convoluted was that statement?).

Anyway back to topic: Belief sustains entities of the warp (not direct belief). Humanities strengthens the Emperor through their continued worship and drive on his behalf. Agreed he is tethered to existence through the Golden Throne. I didn't use the term ascension so literally, more of a figurative way to describe what his situation was once placed in the machine. Even by the Imperium's leaders own admission his life is sustained by humanities thoughts, emotional state, and belief in him. The other forces of Chaos, yes, use humanity in order to escape in our reality, BUT honestly what is their true goal? Creatures with such evolved and massive power can not simply have a goal of "I want everything dead".

Final assumption (yeah I'm making an ass out of u and mption): Mortal creatures belief, thoughts, ideas, WHATEVER sustains warp entities (end quote).


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

The emperors weakness is the fact that many STCs have been lost, and the only one he could find to run the throne was MS Vista.....


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> yeah sometimes posts are written in the heat of the moment (or while intoxicated) so you can be a little forgiving if isn't Oxford grammar stellar. On another note I know the lore pretty well considering I've been reading this crap for damn near 20 years and have listened to many a tale and nerd quote and debate over what's true and what's some geek wish concerning the background of the game (yeah how convoluted was that statement?).


Right..... okay....!



VanitusMalus said:


> Anyway back to topic: Belief sustains entities of the warp (not direct belief).


When you say belief sustains warp entites, but not direct belief, what exactly do you mean and what is your source?



VanitusMalus said:


> Humanities strengthens the Emperor through their continued worship and drive on his behalf. Agreed he is tethered to existence through the Golden Throne. I didn't use the term ascension so literally, more of a figurative way to describe what his situation was once placed in the machine.


The Emperor isn't (or at the very least wasn't) a Warp entity. He was/is a man, yes the most powerful psyker the galaxy has ever known, but a man none-the-less, not a warp entity. He had/has an immense warp presence, but is not a warp entity. He hasn't 'ascended' to being a warp entity because he can't (or its not possible) because his soul/essence is tethered in the Material Realm via his corpse on the Golden Throne.

Thus it is not entirely clear whether or not Mankind's belief/emotions/thoughts/religion actually feed/empower the Emperor because he is not a warp entity.



VanitusMalus said:


> Even by the Imperium's leaders own admission his life is sustained by humanities thoughts, emotional state, and belief in him.


When did he say that?



VanitusMalus said:


> The other forces of Chaos, yes, use humanity in order to escape in our reality, BUT honestly what is their true goal? Creatures with such evolved and massive power can not simply have a goal of "I want everything dead".


they 'use humanity in order to escape in our reality'.... what? I dont understand what your trying to get at. Can you please proof-read your post to make sure your post is clearly explained.



VanitusMalus said:


> Final assumption: Mortal creatures belief, thoughts, ideas, WHATEVER sustains warp entities (end quote).


I'll ask why do you class the Emperor as a warp entity?


----------

